# brush buttons



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

You want the buttons placed so they just make contact with the limb.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with bow crazy. I place one on the lower llimb where it just barely touches or is just about to. That I only use one use to drive one of my hunting buddies nuts. He was convinced I somehow unbalanced the limbs but it works just fne. I think if you hunt with a recurve in heavy brush, they're just the thing. A pair of brush buttons will also seriously quiet a noisey recurve.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

My advice is don't bother with them,their just a gimick that does nothing.


----------



## yvan (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you all. If I have the brush button barely touches limb, it effects a noise.
Maybe Jack NZ is true, "their just a gimick" !
And what do you mean about silencers? Could thay effect a string quickness ******?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

When walking a recurve through thick brush, twigs often get stuck between the string and relfex part of the limb, especially the lower limb. The shape of the bow makes for an excellent pinch area. A brush button reduces the pinch and allows at least some, not all, brush to pass by. If you're not in heavy brush, there's no issue. If you are, or have been, you know what I'm talking about. I don't put brush buttons on target bows and I only put one on the lower limb of hunting bows. Lastly, putting a pair of rubber stoppers on your string makes for substantial quieting though I suspect at some loss of speed. Try it for yourself. It's not like they cost a bunch of money.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack NZ said:


> My advice is don't bother with them,their just a gimick that does nothing.


I REALLY disagree. I have found them to be a real asset on a recurve, on a longbow it doesn't make a big difference. IMHO


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

nothing like getting your curve yanked out of your hand as your closin in thru the thick stuff!


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

On a recent episode of Nuge's Spirit of the wild he outfitted a martin hatfield with limbsavers and placed them far down on the limb so they were just barely touching the string. He stated this was to catch the string in it's travel and in turn quiet the bow shock and also the string vibration too. I would assume the way he set them up they too would work similar to brush buttons. Just a thought.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

imskippy said:


> On a recent episode of Nuge's Spirit of the wild he outfitted a martin hatfield with limbsavers and placed them far down on the limb so they were just barely touching the string. He stated this was to catch the string in it's travel and in turn quiet the bow shock and also the string vibration too. I would assume the way he set them up they too would work similar to brush buttons. Just a thought.


I've never really watched his show. Never really watch any of the hunting shows they all seem so staged. Either way, I thought Ted was a compound shooter. Did he dump the wheels for a real bow?


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

They need to slightly contact the limb to stop brush from getting caught between the string and limb. While they may make some bows quieter, I've had a bow sound like a .22 with them installed. Tried them on many bows, as I hunt in very brushy country, but I don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

walk through the brush with and without them and u will c they make a big difference i have them on all my recurves


----------



## futuretrash (Feb 20, 2013)

Never heard of these until now, but by the review people seem to love these. I think they should be just touching but not pressed or pushing the string out. http://www.3riversarchery.com/brush-buttons-bow-string-silencers.html


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Put some on my newest recurve and they made it excessively noisy. Tried different locations up and down with no change. Took them off and back to a quiet bow. Nothing more than beaver balls on my strings !


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I put one on so that it barely touch the top limb only. My primary reason for using it is so the the bow easily and quietly lifts off a rubber coated bow hook or an articulated arm hook in hunting situations.

Nothing worse then trying to "unstick" a hook from between your string and recurve limbs while a deer is in range


----------



## Arrow🎯 (Jul 29, 2021)

Soumi said:


> I've never really watched his show. Never really watch any of the hunting shows they all seem so staged. Either way, I thought Ted was a compound shooter. Did he dump the wheels for a real bow?


Ted's mentor was Fred Bear he stated it traditional and has always been. He only picked up a compound for the money and sponsorships.


----------



## Brando' (Oct 31, 2021)

Made some out of wine corks. Didn't make a difference.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Brando' said:


> Made some out of wine corks. Didn't make a difference.


Maybe because they were made out of wine corks


----------



## Brando' (Oct 31, 2021)

1canvas said:


> Maybe because they were made out of wine corks


I know you city slickers live your entire lives without the desire to make something yourself but you should try it sometime it's fun. Stop whining and giving your money away for something you can make at home. 
👌 you looked


----------

